# Need advice: tubing strength



## aarongc (Feb 27, 2012)

I am working on my first slingshot and I found some tubing on Amazon.com made by Thera Band. http://www.amazon.com/Thera-band-Latex-Exercise-Tubing-Extra/dp/B000AXSWUM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1330441428&sr=8-2

From what I have read, tubing is better because it retains its elasticity longer than the bands.

Has anyone on this forum used this rubber tubing and what color did you buy?

Thanks


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_I've used the green, not bad. You can find it on ebay in 5' lengths if you want to try it._
_I wouldn't say it's better though._


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have the tubing as well, i would say it outlasts bands, but it is a slower shooting speed (elasticity) Henry from Panama can give you more details, he is the one who i got my tubes from, or just use tex's latex, they have zip and power i am enjoying mine.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

aarongc said:


> I am working on my first slingshot and I found some tubing on Amazon.com made by Thera Band. http://www.amazon.co...30441428&sr=8-2
> 
> From what I have read, tubing is better because it retains its elasticity longer than the bands.
> 
> ...


I have used it extensively and sell Theraband Tube sets in the Classified (Slingshots For Sale and Trade)
section. For all round use, ease of pull, and good velocity, I prefer yellow, and it works very well with the "standard" 3/8 steel balls. The one I carry in my tackle box has 6 inch pull (pouch to fork) and shoots 3/8 steel at 200+ fps. Theraband tubes last a long time, but are not as fast as flats or Chinese tubes.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Why don't you tell us what kind of slingshot (natural, board cut, bent rod, etc) you're making and we can probably recommend something good for that particular style. Maybe a picture or drawing?


----------



## aarongc (Feb 27, 2012)

I want to use Jeoge's Six Circle slingshot. I plan on using an oak board.


----------



## aarongc (Feb 27, 2012)

The attached drawing is based on Jeorge's Six Circle slingshot template


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

aarongc said:


> The attached drawing is based on Jeorge's Six Circle slingshot template


That frame is not a very good choice for tubes. You will have difficulty getting them to pull straight. Contact Tex and get a set or two of his latex bands. Also, unless you really know wood and how to choose a piece with proper grain orientation, you should make this model from good quality plywood. In fact, I recommend that anyone who is new to slingshot making use either plywood, natural forks, or solid metal rods. Plank board cuts can be dangerous to shoot unless you really know what you are doing.


----------



## aarongc (Feb 27, 2012)

What thickness and what type of plywood do you recommend for this slingshot template.


----------



## aarongc (Feb 27, 2012)

I was planning on eventually putting the little metal knobs on this slingshot like some commercial slingshots. I am trying to figure out where I can buy some


----------



## aarongc (Feb 27, 2012)

I just finished designing this slingshot. Do you think it would work with tubing? Please see attached drawing...


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looks like it should work ok.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

aarongc said:


> What thickness and what type of plywood do you recommend for this slingshot template.


For that particular slingshot, I would want to use 1 inch Baltic Birch.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

aarongc said:


> I just finished designing this slingshot. Do you think it would work with tubing? Please see attached drawing...


That will work fine. I made one very similar for my grandson. You can pull a doubled section of your bands through the holes and use the matchstick or ball in tube method. It won't come loose.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

what thera tube would be best for rocks ?? also i want enough power for hunting and im hoping i can get all this with something i don't need to be super man to pull


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TheraBand Red or Yellow will fill the bill. Yellow is a bit faster than Red, but Red can deliver more power. In either case, they will handle rocks well.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

will the commercial trumark tubes be any good ?? the tapered orange ones ??


----------

